# Anna's Next Top Collar...you decide!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Anna is on her last notch of her collar (wow!) so I'm getting ready to buy her her big girl collar! I'm letting you guys decide!

Most of these are pink because I try to at least help people recognize she's a girl (not that her current pink collar works). 

Poll closes Wednesday! 

1. Pink Auburn University (mom's alma mater)










2. Pink Maui










3. Pink Girlie Skulls










4. Celtic Crosses










5. Pink Toile (for that classy look!)


----------



## crazyboutdogs (Aug 26, 2007)

i'm kind of partial to the celtic cross. i think it would look nice on a gsd girl!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm kinda open...I just couldn't decide...plus that one does have a matching lead! And we know us girls gotta match!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm a big college football fan (although not an auburn fan), so i voted for the auburn collar.


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

the pink girlie skulls ROCK! the celtic crosses are my second choice.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I choose Pink Maui though the pink skulls are a close second. I like the crosses too, BUT a collar that dark likely wouldn't show up worth a darn on a dog as dark as your girl. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a pretty collar if you can't see it!


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I like the celtic knot, but this is something that I give to all my skin kids. The meaning is always connected, and I like that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I like the pink Maui, and considered it for Halo since she's the hot pink girl of her litter. But it's not as bright pink as I would have liked, so I went with "Rio" for her, which has a bright pink, royal blue, and teal pattern on a black backround. 

Maui is pretty though, and I love the Bison Designs collars, which is what I've used exclusively for the past few years. They last forever, and the colors don't fade, even with my dogs who swim in the bay and the ocean and get down and dirty in mud puddles at the park. Hose it off, or dunk it in the sink and let it dry, and it looks as good as new. Great quality!


----------



## Jolynn (Oct 14, 2008)

The skull is too thin for a big gurl collor. Pink Malibu is thick ,pretty, and light to show up on your pup


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i almost voted for pink maui - for the reason you listed of having her recognized as a girl. but at the end of the day i've stopped caring - gia's been called a boy for 9yrs now







so alas, i voted for the celtic crosses. i love the design and also prefer more subtle collars that blend with the dogs coat.

eta: just to be clear - we were only voting on designs correct? not the actual collars pictured... as i assume they'd all be available in the width and length that you specify.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, just the designs...


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Voted for pink maui since I think it'll show up better.







After all the time John and I spend deciding between a male and female dog it drives me CRAZY that we have this blue and green collar for her and she's always referred to as a boy. I don't know why but maybe if we had just picked a puppy it would be different but knowing we were looking for a certain sex and put time into deciding... haha. I'm glad to see someone else kind of has the same thoughts I do. Lol.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

{Pink Toile (for that classy look!)}

Classy is sassy!







I thought it was unique & different from all the rest.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Pink toile...I like my dog to have different collars than everyone else personally.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Pink Maui!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Skulls is my vote!! 

Now, had that been an Alabama collar it would have gotten my vote


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlAL
> 
> Now, had that been an Alabama collar it would have gotten my vote


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

ROLL TIDE


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Uh, WAR EAGLE!!!!!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Maui is pretty though, and I love the Bison Designs collars, which is what I've used exclusively for the past few years. They last forever, and the colors don't fade, even with my dogs who swim in the bay and the ocean and get down and dirty in mud puddles at the park. Hose it off, or dunk it in the sink and let it dry, and it looks as good as new. Great quality!


I like the Maui and the skulls but totally agree about the Bison collars. Renny and Hector are wearing Lupines but all 4 GSDs here have on Bison Collars and they are amazing. It's like they're made of some magical material that never gets old. You're totally right - get 'em completely skanky, wash 'em off, and they're brand new again. They don't fray or get ratty either.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI like the Maui and the skulls but totally agree about the Bison collars. Renny and Hector are wearing Lupines but all 4 GSDs here have on Bison Collars and they are amazing. It's like they're made of some magical material that never gets old. You're totally right - get 'em completely skanky, wash 'em off, and they're brand new again. They don't fray or get ratty either.


I don't know what's different about them, but they really ARE amazing collars. Keefer's still looks great after 3 years, even with Halo hanging off it every chance she gets!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm torn between pink skulls or celtic crosses.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Alright, Pink Maui it is!! And it's on sale at Petco.com. 

I'm sure Anna will love it and the matching leash!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, so I finally found a freaking Petco (the shipping for online was crazy!) and when I found the Maui collar, you were right Cassidy's Mom, when I saw the Maui in person, it wasn't that bright, it was kinda dull. 

BUT there was another Bison collar there that was like pink burberry/plaid, so I got that and the matching leash. It looks really good...ta da!


Her old collar and her NEW collar and leash! 


















Thanks for all the help and the nudge to the Bison collars!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Good choice, looks great on her!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

that collar is perfect for her! it looks great!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

looks good!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Where is the Celtic one from? I really like it!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineWhere is the Celtic one from? I really like it!


http://www.bigdogboutique.com/Productcart/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=18410&idcategory=8


----------

